# كيفية انشاء اذاعة fm ??



## Abo Suhaib (5 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

عندي استفسار عن الاجهزة و المعدات الازمة لإنشاء اذاعة راديو fm تغطي المدينة التي أعيش فيها


----------

